# Bring Pets into the Philippines



## ps461 (Sep 3, 2015)

Can anyone recommend a pet shipper in Manila who can handle the import permits, quarrantine, and customs arrangements, as well as shipment onward to Cagayan De Oro for two pet birds coming from JFK? So far, every shipping company that we have spoken to claim to be knowlegable about pet shipping, but not a single one has come across with a plan or quote. Thank you !


----------



## Palawenio (Mar 4, 2014)

I think your best bet is to have someone flying out of JFK to Cagayan de Oro bring the two birds with him/her instead of looking for a pet-shipper.


----------

